# Saw 13 deer 1st time out this year!



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Got none. Saw a group of 5 come down to cross a creek. They went behind a little ridge where I couldn't see them. Then went over the ridge instead of around it. Saw their little heads peaking above the ridge at me. Busted! One doe walked closer to 10yds away staring at me. Then they all took off down the creek without giving me a shot. One 4 pointer in with that group. Then, I got to the other side of the little ridge and sit for a while, only to see 5 more at the top of hill above the creek. They saw me sitting on a stump and skirted around me. After that, I started setting up a ground blind with some sticks. Going to throw a camo burlap blanket over it next time I'm out so I'm hidden better. Don't have a tree stand so have to do the best I can. Saw and really big bodied spike buck bedded down while walking out. Only 30yds away, but in thick brush. 

Anyone tried using camo burlap? Will it work, or will it attract more attention as something "new" in the woods?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I've used the burlap before and it helps breaking up your outline and any movement, after putting it around your sticks just get some brush from the same area or more limbs and break up the outline of the burlap . Just bring a stool and leave room to shoot over it so you don't move to much.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

When hunting on the ground with a crossbow in an area where finding a tree to put a treestand in was not possible I use parachute cord and a pair of rachet pruners to make a blind. Just take two small saplings that are near each other. Tie the parachute cord near the top of one pull down the sapling and tie off near the base of the other one. Repeat with the other. Then cut out a window with your rachet pruners. You can make a blind in less than 5 minutes during the early bow season while the leaves are still on.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Flathead76 said:


> When hunting on the ground with a crossbow in an area where finding a tree to put a treestand in was not possible I use parachute cord and a pair of rachet pruners to make a blind. Just take two small saplings that are near each other. Tie the parachute cord near the top of one pull down the sapling and tie off near the base of the other one. Repeat with the other. Then cut out a window with your rachet pruners. You can make a blind in less than 5 minutes during the early bow season while the leaves are still on.


Very neat. got any pix of that set up?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Very neat. got any pix of that set up?


Never have thought of taking a picture of the setup. I used to hunt a produce farm where they owned the field and the brush beside it but not the mature trees right next to it. The deer would come out of the corner of the house or do into the field. About 35 yards from the corner was a clump of saplings that I used as my back rest which also gave awesome back cover. There were 3-4 saplings that I made into a blind with two shooting windows. Pretty much anytime early season on a dead south wind I could sit in the evening in October and kill a deer out of that set. Closest shot ever was 4 yards. Another farm that I used to hunt was over grown cattle pasture that was thick with honey suckle with a bunch of trees that were terrible to set up in because placing a stand 15-18 feet in the tree would have you sticking out like a lollipop. So I would use the parachute trick there alot during early season to kill deer. If I did hang a stand I would just find a beat up deer trail and hang a stand 4-6 feet off the ground in the thickest pile of mess that I could find. The deer where heavily pressured and you could see them looking up into the tops of every tree before entering an area. Doing this I could literally sit down and draw my bow then slowly rise up just enough to get a shot. The deer would never even know that I was there. Many forget that treestands were originally designed for concealment. I do have other stands that I have placed in good areas but those are usually my best doe spots and I don't hunt them until the rut. The tactics that I mentioned earlier I used to just put some meat in the box so I don't have to worry about that much come rut.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have also used countless multiflora Rose thickets in the same manner for early deer bow and Spring turkey season. My first bow killed turkey was from inside a multiflora rose thicket on private land that I had taken pruners and cleared out a spot inside and cut some shooting lanes. That kill was less than 10yds.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Good tips here using natural vegetation. The edge of a cornfield also, place a bucket 3 or 4 rows back. In the big woods find a wide tree and get behind that. I mostly stand but carry a folding stool that allows me to take a break from standing, it gets me up off the ground enough that I can still pull my bow back if an opportunity presents itself while I'm sitting.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys. I may have to use that bended sapling trick sometime. I like setting up in multiflora rose bush areas. Great cover and usually you can see over them to shoot. My best stand area on public land is on a side of a hill that has 3' high rose bushes up from a creek crossing. They never see me there. Taken at least 5 deer from that spot. 

Was kinda disappointed in myself for not picking a better spot with cover in front of me. My other choice was a 2' diameter tree on the little ridge. Didn't like that choice cause it's too open if the deer come from the side. No cover on either side. Really, I should done a little pre-season scouting. I found a better place closer to the road with more leafy cover and then improved it by making a ground blind. We'll see how it goes next time!


----------

